# Shower Steamers



## HorseCreek (Nov 19, 2014)

My forum search didn't turn up much on this topic. .. thinking about formulating a recipe for these guys.  Goal of recipe of recipe would be a long lasting "puck" that easily made the scent fill the shower.  Seemingly all the diy recipes are just baking soda and water,  with most offering poor results.  Saw one with corn starch in it.  Any ideas on a better recipe? Doesn't really need to fizz, just last as long as possible.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2014)

You could just make a bath bomb but make it harder I think.   I saw shower steamers recipe somewhere....WSP maybe?  I just purchased some sinus relief blend and plan on making bath bomb in a mold in either a square or circle.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Nov 19, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I think soap queen had a post about aromatherapy shower bombs


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 19, 2014)

Judging by ingredients, the WSP one is just baking soda. 

And yes, Soap Queen does, it's just a basic fizzy recipe.


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 19, 2014)

Cream of tartar at hakf the amount of citric acid will work similarly, but not have such a violent reaction.  Maybe try a small test batch.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2014)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has recipes for shower and tub tabs:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/education/recipes/shower-tub-tabs-sleep-time.aspx


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2014)

lsg said:


> Wholesale Supplies Plus has recipes for shower and tub tabs:
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/education/recipes/shower-tub-tabs-sleep-time.aspx


 
That's the one.  I was not able to get into the site to find the link.  Thank you!!!


----------



## HorseCreek (Nov 20, 2014)

That's just a basic bath bomb recipe though, unless I'm very mistaken, lol. I'm just assuming here, I don't have a lot of experience with bath bombs, but the fizzing action will cause it to disintegrate faster I would think? Or is that faulty logic?


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 24, 2014)

I just saw an interesting recipe for shower steamers that had plaster of paris in it to keep it going longer. There was a 2 pt baking soda to 1 part citric acid to 1 part calcium sulfate (plaster of paris). No oils just eos at 4% and wetted with witch hazel.

wrong information


----------



## Lolly58 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been a nurse for 35 years. Please do not use plaster of Paris.  It can not only cause irritation if you accidentally smell it. It can actually burn your skin when wet.
That's why you should never get a cast wet.people have lost fingers due to the burns.


----------



## Susie (Nov 29, 2014)

Lolly58 said:


> I've been a nurse for 35 years. Please do not use plaster of Paris.  It can not only cause irritation if you accidentally smell it. It can actually burn your skin when wet.
> That's why you should never get a cast wet.people have lost fingers due to the burns.



Not to mention your plumbing bill when they have to rip out your drain and replace the whole pipe.  Plaster of Paris will stick on the sides and clog up the whole pipe.  Orthopedists offices have special sinks with plaster traps to catch all of that for a valid reason.


----------



## Meganmischke (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I have never tried it.   I just happened to stumble across it on YouTube.  Very good to know.


----------



## BekahAnne (Dec 25, 2014)

So I made the bramble berry ones uped the essential oils to 9ml (they ballooned up) the first time 5ml the second time and didn't have to use witch hazel left them in the molds for a day. I used the silicone brownie bite one and popped them out left them out for a day and they looked perfect! Didn't morph or anything! Hubby used one in the shower and it didn't smell (I used eucalyptus essential oil) gave him another still nothing! I'm at a loss don't know what to do. I'm trying to make them for my family for the winter stuffed up noses. Any suggestions?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 25, 2014)

What percentage are you using your EO with in your recipe?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 25, 2014)

Please be careful when using EOs -- if you keep increasing the dosage, you could run into some unhappy consequences. Eucalyptus EO is pretty safe for most people most of the time, but some varieties of eucalyptus EO can trigger the cough reflex when inhaled -- not a gift you want to give to someone suffering from a cold. If you're looking for simple pungency, check into peppermint or menthol.

Also, I don't know what brand of EO you are using, but some are diluted with other stuff, so are not as potent as 100% EO. Just another thing to consider.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 25, 2014)

Menthol is definitely going to give you a bigger kick for clearing the sinuses.  

 As Deanna said you do need to be careful because you can do more harm than good.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 25, 2014)

Rachel, I have also been researching and finding the same results as you have. (Not a bath person). I have been contemplating something with a hard butter like cocoa butter and combining that with bath fizzy ingredients to make a puck as you described. I thought about using an organza bag and hanging by the shower head. Most of the info I reviewed have you place them on the shower floor - I'm too big of a klutz and that would be a recipe for a hip fracture...  I haven't got that far yet to make it - focusing on soap, but if you work it out I would love to hear the details. Short of my dream bathroom with a steam shower, at present our options I think are limited.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 25, 2014)

Unless you also add an emulsifier, I'd stay away from adding fats (butters) to this type of product. No sense in making the shower floor slippery too.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 26, 2014)

There is no value to adding butter or oils as you're not looking to condition anything except the soles of your feet which will go flying out from under you.  Make a regular fizzy.  I wouldn't hang it on the show head either because the strength of the EO's you're going to use could burn some, ah, shall we say, tender parts.....


----------

